#  Schulmedizin >   Oberschenkelhalsbruch mit 40 >

## sr1106

Hallo,
wer mußte wie ich ebenfalls schon in jungen Jahren (ich bin 40)und nicht wie sonst typisch im Seniorenalter die Erfahrung eines Oberschenkelhalsbruches machen? Ich suche Betroffene zum Erfahrungsaustausch, insbesondere hinsichtlich Heilungschancen und Folgeschäden. Mein Bruch liegt jetzt 7 Wochen zurück. Von Heilung kann man da ja noch nicht sprechen. Wer kann mir sagen, was noch alles auf mich zu kommt. Bin alleinerziehende Mutter zweier Kinder (Halbwaisen) und muss mein Leben organisieren. Habe noch keinen Arzt gefunden, der mir klare Auskunft gibt. Ich will mich aber nicht irgendwelchen Hoffnungen hingeben, die am Ende sowieso nicht erfüllt werden. Ich will Klarheit.
Wäre super, wenn sich jemand meldet, gern auch im Seniorenalter, denn ich denke, dass der Heilerfolg nicht wesentlich vom Alter abhängt, eher von der Knochensubstanz (Knochendichte - muss in 2 Wochen zur Messung, denn davon sind eben auch Jüngere betroffen und wissen es oftmals gar nicht).
Liebe Grüße
Silke

----------


## gilla-t

Ich war auch vierzig,als mir das passierte ,bin die Treppe runtergestürzt,
hatte keine OP,sondern es war ein glatter Bruch der so zuheilte nur ruhig liegen
in einer Beinschine,bin dann 6 Wochen zu Hause mit dem Rollstuhl rumgefahren
dann wars OK,gute Besserung, Gisela

----------


## sr1106

Liebe Gisela,
ganz lieben Dank für deine Antwort. Das klingt ja bei dir recht unproblematisch. Da hatte ich etwas weniger Glück. Mich würde noch interessieren, ob du im Nachhinein noch irgendwann Probleme hattest, Bewegungseinschränkung, Schmerzen usw.
Würd mich freuen, wenn du nochmal schreibst.
Liebe Grüße
Silke

----------


## gilla-t

gottseidank hatte ich nie wieder probleme,
hatte im letzten Jahr mir das handgelenk gebrochen, vor sieben monaten,
ist immer noch nicht in ordnung,da war das mit dem oberschenkel ein klacks,
natürlich bin heute 66 Jahre, da steckt man das nicht so weg wie mit 40
alles gute ,Gisela

----------


## was

Hallo Silke, 
nachdem ich vor 8 Wochen  mir auch einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch beim Skifahren zugezogen habe, suche ich auch nach gleichgesinnten in meinem Alter( meistens sind es ja ältere) und da bin ich auf dich gestoßen. Leider kann ich dir bis jetzte auch nur den Verlauf schildern. War 10 Tage in der Klinik, nach der op mußte ich am 2 Tage aufstehen ( war furchtbar) und es hieß bis zur 6ten Wochen nur 15kg belasten. als erstes lief ich mit dem Gehbock aber schon am 3 Tag mit Krücken--war danach auch fix und fertig. Zuhause kam 12mal die KG danach Hausbesuch zu Ende. Nach 6 Wochen nach der Op war ich zur Röntgenkontrolle da hieß es dann vollbelasten und von den Krücken wegkommen. Nun laufe ich mit einer Krücke da es nicht so klappt. Morgens nach dem Aufstehen merke ich besonders das Bein nach einpaar Schritten geht es dann wieder. Mich würde dein Verlauf nach dem Oberschenkelhalsbruch sehr intressieren, da man übers Internet ja nur über ältere Leute mit diesem Problem erfährt.  
Liebe Grüsse

----------


## sr1106

Hallo,
vielen Dank für deine Zuschrift. Es ist in der Tat so, dass man so gut wie gar keine Leute in meinem Alter findet, die derartiges erlitten haben. Darf ich fragen, wie alt du bist?
Ich habe am 13.01. meinen Unfall erlitten, bin auf Schneeglätte (nicht geräumt und nicht gestreut) direkt vor der Bürotür (somit Arbeitsunfall)ausgerutscht und auf die linke Hüfte gefallen. Fand den Sturz gar nicht so schlimm - also aufgestanden und, wenn auch arg humpelnd weitergelaufen. Dachte an ne arge Prellung, Bluterguss usw. Musste ja auch erstmal wieder zurück ins Büro kommen. Nach ner halben Stunde wurde mir dann total schlecht und die Schmerzen immer schlimmer. Also die Jungs von der Rettung gerufen, die mich zum Chirurgen zum rötgen brachten. Dort dann die Ernüchterung. Also ging es ab ins Klinikum. Dort war an jenem Tag die Hölle los in der Notaufnahme. Unfälle, Brüche usw. Musste bis 22 Uhr auf OP warten. Bekam eine dynamische Hüftschraube und war dann irgendwann gegen 3 Uhr wieder auf Station, auf´m Gang, da alle Zimmer belegt. Erst am späten Nachmittag wurde dann ein Zimmer frei, in das man mich mit hineinschieben konnte, allerdings auf der Handstation. War aber ein Vorteil, die Bettnachbarin war beweglich und konnte mir somit wenigstens mal was zu trinken holen. Noch am selben Tag kam die Physio und ich musste aufstehen. Zugedröhnt wie ich war hatte ich mehr mit meinem Kreislauf als mit den Schmerzen zu tun. Nach 3 Tagen mit schlimmen Kreislaufproblemen habe ich einfach alle Tabletten abgesetzt und siehe da, die Schmerzen waren dieselben, aber mein Kreislauf war wieder ok. Man glaubte mir nun, dass ich eine Schmerzmittelunverträglichkeit habe. Fortan bekam ich gar nichts mehr an Medikamenten, auch Ibuprofen 600 zeigte keinerlei Wirkung. Am 6 Tag morgens musste ich die Klinik verlassen, die brauchten dringend die Betten. Wenigstens zeigte mir ein Physiotherapeut noch, wie ich Treppen steigen kann. Ich lief noch nie an Krücken und zu Hause muss ich 4 Etagen ohne Fahrstuhl hoch und runter. Außerdem erwarteten mich zu Hause noch meine beiden Kinder, 7 und 15 Jahre alt(leider schon Halbwaisen), die versorgt werden wollten. Ohne Haushaltshilfe ging gar nichts. Ich bekam dann jeden 2. Tag Krankengymnastik im Hausbesuch, eigentlich bis heute, aber seit 2 Wochen gehe ich in die Praxis, da man doch dort mehr machen kann. Mir wurde empfohlen nicht an einer Krücke zu laufen, entweder beide oder es geht soweit, dass man darauf ganz verzichten kann. Man belastet wohl sonst zu einseitig und es geht auf den Rücken. Merke das auch, eine Krücke geht gar nicht. Ich nehme nach wie vor beide, stütze mich aber inzwischen nicht mehr so sehr ab wie anfangs.In der Wohnung laufe - besser humple - ich ohne Krücken. Kann mich ja an diversen Möbelstücken entlang hangeln. Mein Bein war sehr lange bis übers Knie hinaus geschwollen, von daher die Bewegung sehr eingeschränkt. Inzwischen bekomme ich eine 90°-Beugung hin, mehr aber nicht. komme nach wie vor nicht in die Hocke und sitzen geht auch nicht wirklich gut. Muss dabei immer zusehen, dass der Oberschenkel nicht auf der Sitzfläche aufliegt, da das schmerzt. Die Schmerzen habe ich eigentlich rund um die Uhr, ziemlich nahe an der Hüfte (also dort wo die Bruchstelle liegt) und in der Leiste. Beschreiben könnte ich es wie eine schlimme Verstauchung. Besonders merke ich es in der Vorwärtsbewegung. Seitliche Abspreizung funktioniert nur unter starken Schmerzen und nicht wirklich weit. Nächste Woche beginne ich mit einer erweiterten ambulanten Physiotherapie (also ambulante Reha - stationär kann ich wegen der Kinder nicht). Dort stehen verschiedene Therapien, wie z.B. Mobilisierung mit und ohne Trainingsgerät, Lymphdrainage, Wärmetherapie, Reizstrom (das werd ich wohl nicht vertragen, kenne ich nämlich schon aus ner früheren Behandlung)usw. an. Muss mich da rantasten und sehen, was mich vorwärts bringt und mir gut tut. 
An Arbeit ist wohl noch lange nicht zu denken. Wie und ob ich meine sitzende Tätigkeit wieder ausüben kann, steht in den Sternen. Aber soweit denke ich vorerst auch nicht. Jetzt heißt es erstmal, Beweglichkeit wiederherzustellen und möglichst schmerzfrei zu werden. Ärzte äußern sich dahingehend leider gar nicht. Gibt wohl auch zu wenige Erfahrungen mit OSH-Brüchen in meinem Alter. Der Knochen heilt vielleicht schneller als bei älteren, aber die Bewegungseinschränkungen dürften ja aufgrund der Versorgungsart mit der Hüftschraube altersunabhängig zu beurteilen sein. Aber es äußert sich niemand. Befürchte, man will mir nicht die Wahrheit sagen, dass die Beweglichkeit nie wieder 100%ig hergestellt wird. Genaugenommen beobachte ich seit mindestens 4 Wochen einen Stillstand hinsichtlich Schmerzentwicklung und Beweglichkeit. Keine Ahnung, was da noch geht und was nicht. Geht auch langsam auf die Psyche, insbesondere, weil ich vorher alles allein erledigt habe und nun vieles nicht geht. Habe kein Auto, war also leidenschaftlicher Fussgänger. auch alle Einkäufe zu Fuss erledigt. Aber mit den Krücken kann man nun mal nichts von A nach B transportieren. Auch die Kinderbetreuung ist demnach eingeschränkt. Das schöne Wetter geht los, man könnte Radfahren usw. Aber ich nicht und die Kleine geht noch nicht allein raus, höchstens mal vor die Tür auf den Spielplatz. Naja, man muss sein Leben umkrempeln. Dennoch wüßte ich gern, wie meine Perspektiven aussehen. Ich weiß lediglich von einem Arzt, dass man mit einem künstlichen Hüftgelenk wohl besser zurechtkommt, als mit der Schraube (er war selbst von so einem Bruch betroffen, damals aber schon fast 60 Jahre alt, zunächst schraubenversorgt, dann doch Hüftgelenk), aber dafür war ich noch zu jung. Hab ja noch 27 Arbeitsjahre vor mir und das schafft ein künstliches Hüftgelenk nicht. Darauf gibt man nur 15 Jahre, heißt, bis zur Rente würde dann schon 2 künstliche Gelenke anstehen. 
Wie sieht bei dir die Schmerzentwicklung und die Beweglichkeit aus? Warst du zu ner richtigen Reha? Welche Art von Therapien bekommst du und welche Schmerzmittel? 
Würde mich freuen, wenn wir zwei Leidensgenossen in Kontakt bleiben. Wir scheinen ohnehin die einzigen dieser Spezies zu sein :-(!!!
Erreichst mich auch unter sr1106@gmx.de.
Ganz liebe Grüße und beste Genesungswünsche
Silke
P.S. Wo wohnst du?

----------


## rudeva

Hallo Liebe "WAS" 
Hoffe, dass es Dir inzwischen wieder besser geht. Ich bin zwar schon 60 und  Nov.2009 meinen Schenkelhlasbruch erlitten, jetzt bin ich aber wieder 100% fit und Gesund. (Genagelt, 12 Wo nur 15kg belastung) arbeiten kann ich wieder 100 %, und mit Hund bin ich auch tgl. bis zu 3 Std. unterwegs. Es ist herrlich. Mache fleissig KG und versuche nicht zu früh belasten. 
Gute Besserung und toi, toi, toi

----------


## tzadoz

Ich bin 35 und habe mir einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch zugezogen. Garden 1, 3 Schrauben erhalten. 6 Wochen soll das Bein entlastet werden. 
Womit kann und muss ich demnächst rechnen?
Wie lange Schmerzen im Sitzen und Stehen.
Wann darf auch das rechte Bein auf den Boden.
Wann kann ich wieder z.B. wieder einkaufen gehen.

----------


## Osolemio

Ich hatte vor 4 Jahren einen Unfall mit dem Fahrrad unf habe mir den Oberschenkelhals gebrochen. Bei mir wurden 4 lange Titalschrauben in dem Knochen befestestigt.
Nach 5 woechiger absoluter Bettruhe konnte ich mich dan im Roillstuhl fortbewegen. Danach ging ich dann mit Kruecken fuer eineig Zeit.
Ich glaube das aller Wichtigste ist einen intensive Riabilitatios Gymnastik.
Bei mir hat der ganze Heilungsprozez so etwa 1 Jahr gedauert. ( nach 12 Monaten liess ich mir die Schrauben rausoperieren da sie mich sehr gestoert haben)
Heute  kann ich sagen das ich keine Beschwerden mehr habe !! 
Ich wuensche Dir bei Deiner Genehsung viel Glueck und denke daran das Du viel Geduld haben musst. 
Alles Liebe

----------


## Osolemio

Hallo tzadoz 
Du musst jetzt viel Geduld habe ! Ich hatte 5 Wochen strenge Bettruhe und durft nur zum Toilettengang im Rollstuhl zum WC.
Nach ca. 5-6 Wochen konnte ich dann ein wenig das Bein mit Krucken belasten.
Fuer 2 Monate habe ich jeden Tag Krankengymnastik bekommen, das ist auch dringen notwendeg !!
Ich habe gelesen das Du auch Schrauben im Knochen hast, ich habe sie mir nach 12 Monaten rausoperieren lassen,  da sie  mich enorm gestoer haben. 
Du brauchst jetzt viel, viel Geduld, aber nur dann wirst Du wieder gans gesund. 
Alles Kiebe fuer Dich !  
              2:

----------


## tzadoz

Scheinbar ist die Behandlung sehr unterschiedlich. Ich habe im Netz von Leuten gelesen, die bereits nach 2 Wochen mit steigender Belastung trainieren durften.
Bei mir läuft es wohl so ab:
6 Wochen Entlastung, mit täglichen leichten Übungen. 2x Pro Woche kommt eine Therapeutin. Nach 6 Wochen zum röntgen. Wenn alles optimal verlaufen/geheilt ist, dann langsam die Belastung steigern (pro Woche um 10kg) 
Ich durfte 1 Woche nach der OP aus dem Krankenhaus, sobald ich mit den Kruecken laufen konnte.
Ich habe 3 sogenannte Spongiosaschrauben erhalten.

----------


## tzadoz

Die Behandlung/Dauer richtet sich wohl nach vielen verschiedenen Kriterien. 
Alter, Gewicht, Knochendichte, Art und Winkel und Stelle des Bruchs. Spongiosaschraube oder Dynamische Hueftschraube oder Hueftgelenk. Vorher Sport gemacht ja/nein. Knochenwachstum und und und. 
Achja, bei mir war die Knochendichte leicht unter normal, aber nicht besorgniserregend. Etwas andere Ernährung Evtl. zusätzlich Brausetabletten, das reicht bei mir.

----------


## KB 74

Hallo, ich bin total neu hier. Leider habe ich mir auch den Oberschenkelhals gebrochen. Bei Ihnen ist es inzwischen 2 Jahre her, können Sie mir vielleicht sagen wie es Ihnen inzwischen geht und wie lange es gedauert hat bis Sie wieder fit waren!

----------


## lr65

Hallo, die Langfristfolgen würden mich auch interessieren.  
Ich hatte vor gut sechs Wochen einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch erlitten, Folge eines Radunfalls (dabei fahre ich täglich und viel Rad). Zum Glück war der bisherige Verlauf harmlos im Vergleich zu dem, was hier berichtet wird. Bin 49, habe bislang viel Sport getrieben (gelegentliche Marathonläufe, viel Radfahren, bisweilen Schwimmen). Hatte einen glatten Bruch, mir wurden drei Schrauben bei der OP (vier Stunden nach dem Unfall) verpasst, sowohl die Chirurgen im Krankenhaus wie auch mein Unfallchirurg sagten zu den späteren Röntgenbildern (1 Tag nach der OP, 2 Wochen und 5 Wochen später aufgenommen), die Bilder sähen sehr gut aus. Schmerzen hatte ich zum Glück nur wenig, im Krankenhaus bekam ich allerdings auch starke Schmerzmittel, die ich dann zu Hause binnen zehn Tage komplett abgesetzt habe. Ich wurde Samstagabend operiert, unmittelbar danach ging es mir sehr schlecht, konnte und durfte mich im Bett nicht bewegen, hatte wohl auch Fieberkrämpfe, vermutlich Folge der Narkose. Nach zweieinhalb Tagen, am Montagnachmittag, konnte ich erstmals das Bett verlassen, mit einem Gehwagen und unter Aufsicht. Am Dienstag bekam ich Krücken (ähm: Unterarmgehstützen), am Mittwoch habe ich Treppensteigen geübt, das ging alles sehr gut und schmerzfrei, am Donnerstag, nach fünf Tagen im Krankenhaus, wurde ich bereits entlassen, vor dem langen Wochenende über den 1. Mai. So wie ich mich gefühlt habe, war das auch okay. (Lag aber auch in einem Zweibettzimmer, ohne dass ich dafür extra gezahlt hätte, und die hatten eigentlich gar keine Betten mehr frei.) 
Fuhr dann direkt mit dem Taxi zur Hausärztin, die hat mir Krankengymnastik verschrieben, mit der ich in der Woche drauf angefangen habe. Bin dort selbst mit Krücken hin gehumpelt, das ist zum Glück nicht weit (vielleicht zweihundert Meter, es gab aber das Angebot von Hausbesuchen), auch den Unfallchirurgen habe ich "zu Fuß" und auf Krücken aufgesucht. Zunächst durfte ich das betroffene Bein nur mit max. 20 Kilo belasten. Nur drei, vier Tage lag ich zu Hause noch sehr viel im Bett, anfangs hat mir meine Frau auch noch Thrombosespritzen verpasst, danach habe ich mich immer mehr bewegt, nach zwei, drei Wochen auch hüpfend auf einem Bein. Nach zwei Wochen bin ich auch das erste Mal Bahn gefahren, mit einem Mal Umsteigen, per Taxi zum Bahnhof, am Ziel haben wir uns abholen lassen, auch das ging weitgehend gut, auch wenn ich abends dann ziemlich groggy war und ich bei der Rückfahrt einmal das Bein fehlbelastet hatte, das tat schon weh, aber nur kurz. 
Nach fünf Wochen gab mit der Unfallchirurg Grünes Licht für eine höhere Belastung, "bis zur Schmerzgrenze". Soweit habe ich es nicht ausprobiert, bin da eher vorsichtig, aber schon nach wenigen Tagen konnte ich kurze Strecken, wenige Meter zunächst, sehr unrund zwar, aber eben ohne Krücken zurücklegen. Jetzt, nach zehn Tagen mit erlaubter Mehrbelastung, benutze ich im Haus nur noch selten die Krücken, und wenn, dann nur eine, die ich kaum mehr belaste. Krankengymnastik läuft weiter, wobei ich insgesamt nur 12 Termine verschrieben bekommen habe, meist zwei pro Woche. Dort steht jetzt der Muskelaufbau im Vordergrund. Bin bislang weiter komplett schmerzfrei, das Sitzen zum Beispiel war nach wenigen Tagen schon kein Problem mehr. Ich gut einer Woche (nach siebeneinhalb Wochen) darf ich wieder arbeiten, wenn ich unbedingt gewollt hätte, wäre das vielleicht sogar diese Woche schon möglich gewesen. 
Wenn sich hier wieder Betroffene einfinden würden, die von ihren Erfahrungen berichten können, wäre das schön, denn in der Tat sind ja "orthopädisch junge" Menschen eher selten betroffen; die Chirurgen haben deshalb ja auch wenig Erfahrung damit. Mich würde zum Beispiel interessieren: Macht Ihr was zur Vorbeugung, oder lebt Ihr, soweit das möglich ist, wie zuvor weiter?

----------


## Michi17

Hallo an alle Leidensgenossen, 
Vor knapp 5 1/2 Wochen hats mich leider auch erwischt. Ich bin erst 24... Hatte ebenfalls einen Fahrradunfall (bin angefahren worden) und bin dabei unglücklich auf der linken Hüfte aufgeschlagen. Ich hoffte noch, es sei nur eine Prellung, aber das Knacken verhieß schon nichts Gutes. Später dann im Krankenhaus kam die Bestätigung: Oberschenkelhalsbruch medial. Der Chirurg war fasziniert, ich sei die jüngste OHB-Patienten, die sie jemals gehabt hätten. Wurde dann sofort operiert, am nächsten Morgen bei der Visite meinte der Arzt, die OP sei problemlos verlaufen, habe drei Schrauben drin, die den Knochen und den Hüftkopf zusammenhalten. Am gleichen Tag kam noch die Physiotherapeutin und hat die ersten Übungen mit mir gemacht, Füße anziehen und strecken, Armbewegungen, um den Kreislauf in Schwung zu bringen. Röntgen nach drei Tagen, soweit alles gut und ich saß bereits an der Bettkante. Nach fünf Tagen habe ich angefangen auf Gehilfen zu laufen. Weil mein Oberschenkel ein einziger Bluterguss durch den Aufprall war, tat das Beugen des Beins höllisch weh und hielt auch noch ca. drei Wochen an, wurde aber langsam besser. Nach insgesamt neun Tagen hat man mich entlassen mit der Empfehlung sechs Wochen nur 10kg zu belasten. Man verschrieb mir Krankengymnastik und Lymphdrainage, was ich seit dem 2-3 Mal die Woche bekommen habe. Letzte Woche war ich wieder beim Röntgen (4 Wochen post OP), der Arzt meinte, der Bruch verheile gut, es fehle nur noch ein kleines Stück. Heute dann wieder Röntgen und obwohl der Bruch noch nicht komplett verheilt ist, leichte Mehrbelastung (bis 20kg) und die Freigabe zur Reha ab nächste Woche. Da wirds dann um den Muskelaufbau gehen.  
Soweit mein Verlauf. Mich würde interessieren: Wie geht es euch inzwischen? Die Einträge liegen ja schon ein paar Monate zurück. Könnt ihr wieder "normal" leben? Wie lange hat der Heilungsprozess gedauert und was habt ihr gemacht? Leider bin ich jemand, der alles googelt und ich schiebe totale Panik, dass irgendwelche Komplikationen auftreten könnten (insbesondere Hüftkopfnekrose).  
Liebe Grüße und alles Gute euch weiterhin!

----------


## lr65

Hallo Michi, willkommen im Club erst einmal. 24 ist in der Tat ziemlich jung, aber man kann eben auch mal Pech haben.  
Panik solltest Du indes nicht schieben, bislang hört sich das doch gut an bei Dir. Mein OSHB liegt sieben Monate zurück, ich kann inzwischen wieder alles weitestgehend ohne Behinderung machen: Ich fahre Rad (nach sieben Wochen, zunächst nur vorsichtig mit dem Faltrad, da sitze ich tiefer und habe einen tiefen Einstieg, dann, wenige Tage später, wieder mit meinem normalen Tourenrad. Nach dem Urlaub, knapp drei Monate nach dem Sturz, bin ich auch wieder mit dem S-Pedelec zur Arbeit gefahren, mit einer Protektorhose, also einer Radhose mit Schutzelementen; gebraucht habe ich die noch nicht, gibt mir aber eine gewisse Sicherheit). Inzwischen jogge ich auch wieder regelmäßig; davor habe ich noch einmal Krankengymnastik gemacht speziell auf dem Laufband, auch das ging sehr gut. Im Alltag verspüre ich keine Schmerzen mehr, manchmal juckt mich die Narbe, aber vielleicht ist das auch Einbildung, oder doch das Wetter oder Wetterumschwünge. Schmerzhaft ist das aber nicht, ich spüre es eben nur leicht. Eine Reha habe ich übrigens nicht gemacht, nach siebeneinhalb Woche habe ich wieder mit der Arbeit angefangen; ich arbeite meist im Büro; das war überhaupt kein Problem und hätte vielleicht auch vorher funktioniert, wenn ich es denn unbedingt gewollt hätte ;-) Die Krankengymnastik war jetzt auch nicht so, dass ich da völlig begeistert war, habe hier oder in einem anderem Forum gelesen, wie wichtig das doch sei, und dass man täglich seine Übungen machen solle. Ich war des öfteren mal faul, trotzdem geht alles wieder gut. 
Ich warte jetzt noch drei Monate, dann hoffe ich, dass  die Schrauben rauskönnen. Ein Hüftkopfnekose kann einen ja auch noch nach zwei, drei Jahren treffen - aber da mache ich mir keine großen Gedanken. Einmal, weil bislang wenig dafür spricht (müsste man da nicht auch mal Schmerzen verspüren?), zum anderen, weil die Medizin heute schon weit ist. Habe zwei Arbeitskollegen, die eine künstliche Hüfte haben, der eine, etwa seit er 50 ist, der sagt: Das war die beste Entscheidung meines Lebens, er hatte vorher immer Schmerzen. Der andere schon seit Mitte 20, also etwa in Deinem Alter, er bekommt demnächst eine neue nach fast 30 Jahren, auch das geht wohl heute.  
Aber erst einmal solltest Du positiv denken. Wenn der Knochen wieder zusammenwächst, ist doch alles gut, wichtig wäre, dass Du keine Ausweichbewegungen entwickelst, um Schmerzen zu vermeiden. Das solltest in der Reha oder bei der KG beachten resp. die Therapeuten darauf ansprechen. 
Gute Besserung Dir und allen sonst Betroffenen 
Lorenz

----------


## Michi17

Hallo Lorenz,  
Vielen Dank für deine Nachricht, die mich etwas beruhigt hat. Es freut mich sehr für dich, dass der Heilungsprozess so gut bei dir verläuft  :Smiley:  Habe gestern mit der Reha angefangen und hoffe, dass ich im neuen Jahr wieder ohne Gehhilfen laufen kann. Einfach, um mal ohne Rucksack im Haus rumlaufen zu können. Eine kleine Frage habe ich noch: Das kaputte Bein ist durchgehend ein wenig kälter als das anderen. Ich hatte zwar schon immer kalte Hände und Füße, aber dass die Beine und Füße unterschiedliche Temperaturen haben, das hatte ich noch nie. Seit dem Unfall ist das so. Auf meinen erneuten Hinweis hin, hat man dann gestern einen Ultraschall gemacht, um zu schauen, ob das Blut anständig durch die Arterie fließt. War alles ok. Hattet ihr das auch? Kommt das vielleicht vom Bewegungsmangel? Ansonsten scheinen die Ärzte und Therapeuten sehr zuversichtlich zu sein, dass das schnell besser werden wird. Also werde ich versuchen, auch positiv zu sein  :Smiley:  Motiviert bin ich auf jeden Fall!  
Liebe Grüße an alle, 
Michi

----------


## lr65

Hallo Michi, 
ein kühleres Bein hatte ich nicht, kann mich jedenfalls nicht dran erinnern. Vielleicht wirklich der Bewegungsmangel. Machst Du eigentlich eine stationäre Reha - oder ist die ambulant? Da dein Unfall schon sechseinhalb Wochen her ist, müsstest Du doch jetzt  das Bein schon etwas stärker belasten können, oder? Ich habe zu dem Zeitpunkt meist nur noch eine Krücke benutzt - und dann nach ein paar weiteren Tagen gar keine mehr. Aber was da geht und was nicht, wie schnell man wieder voll belasten darf, sehen die Ärzte und Therapeuten wohl alle recht unterschiedlich, da solltest Du im Zweifel Geduld haben und dir keinen Stress machen. Kannst ja mal nachfragen in der Reha. Wenn Du die Krücken einmal abgelegt hast, kann es ganz schnell gehen, sofern Du keine Probleme hast. 
Gute Besserung und liebe Grüße, pass(t) auf Deine/Eure Knochen auf 
Lorenz

----------


## Michi17

Die Reha ist zum Glück ambulant und ich fahre auch jeden Tag mit der Straßenbahn hin und zurück. Das geht alles, ich nehme mir halt mehr Zeit und die Leute sind meistens auch so nett und bieten mir ihren Sitzplatz an, wenn es sehr voll ist. Ich darf bisher nur 20kg belasten, ich hoffe, dass es nächste Woche mehr wird. Allerdings laufe ich auch oft nur mit einer Krücke, vor allem zu Hause, damit ich mein Zeug - vor allem in der Küche - hin und her tragen kann. Naja, ich bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht  :Smiley:  
Einen schönen Abend und weiterhin gute Besserung! 
Michi

----------


## lr65

Hallo, hier ist es ja sehr ruhig geworden. Ein gutes Zeichen? 
Mal  ein kurzes Update von mir. Schrauben sind am 15. 4. raus, nach knapp einem Jahr, bei Teilnarkose. Mitbekommen habe ich nichts, wohl weil ich ein stärkeres Beruhigungsmittel bekommen habe. Nach einem Tag konnte ich das Krankenhaus gleich wieder verlassen. Danach war  ich nur wenige Tage auf Krücken angewiesen, dann konnte ich schnell  wieder völlig normal gehen. Die Narbe hat einige Zeit geschmerzt, so  etwa eine Woche, vielleicht zehn Tage, dann war das auch vorbei. Ist  wohl anfangs nicht gleich ganz sauber verheilt; ich habe aber auch keine  Schmerzmittel genommen nach dem einen Tag im Krankenhaus. Insgesamt  hatte ich zweieinhalb Wochen ein Duschpflaster drauf. 
Rad  gefahren bin ich trotz faktischem Verbot nach 10 Tagen wieder. Zumutbar  komme ich anders nicht zum Bahnhof. Auf die übliche Fahrt mit dem  S-Pedelec zur Arbeit habe ich aber für fünf oder sechs Wochen  verzichtet; zuletzt habe ich nicht in Hagen, sondern Essen gearbeitet -  da fahre ich eh Zug. Ich merke von der OP inzwischen nichts mehr,  derzeit ist nur die Narbe zurückgeblieben. 
Nach etwa ein, zwei  Wochen hatte ich an mehreren Tagen einen leicht stechenden Schmerz im  Oberschenkel, immer nur kurz, aber heftig. Das hat mit etwas Sorge  bereitet, kam aber nur drei, vier Mal vor und dann nicht mehr. War also  hoffentlich nichts. 
Was ich jedenfalls daran sehe: Ich beobachte  meinen Körper genauer als früher, mache mir natürlich auch eher Sorgen,  wenn etwas ungewohntes auftritt. 
Allen Betroffenen alles Gute, 
Lorenz

----------


## Peter67

Guten Morgen Silke, also ich bin jetzt selbst an der fast gleichen Lage wie du damals, ich würde mich gerne mit dir darüber austauschen. Falls Interesse besteht, worüber ich mich sehr freuen würde, hier meine mail Adresse. lessoerg@gmx.de
Meine O.P: war vor einer Woche am 13. September 2016 
LG der Peter

----------


## Michi17

Hallo zusammen,  
auch ich möchte mich nach über einem Jahr mal zurückmelden.  
Nachdem ich nach der Reha wieder ohne Gehhilfen laufen konnte, hat es noch ca. 3 Monate gedauert, bis die Muskeln im betroffenen Bein wieder vollständig hergestellt waren bzw. auf dem Level, wie sie vor dem Unfall waren. Ich hatte seither keine Probleme mit dem Bein, trotz der Schrauben konnte ich jeden Sport machen. Jediglich sehr langes Sitzen oder Stehen wurden mit der Zeit unangenehm, wogegen jedoch das Dehnen der Leistenregion ganz gut half. Auch ist der Oberschenkelhalskopf minimal schief an den Hals angewachsen, wodurch ich das Bein nicht vollständig zur Brust ziehen kann. Aber damit kann ich leben.  
Vergangenen Montag habe ich die drei Schrauben entfernt bekommen. Die OP dauerte 1 Stunde, Vollnarkose und danach 2 Tage Krankenhausaufenthalt. Genau wie nach dem Unfall fühlen sich die Muskeln an, als hätte ich einen üblen Muskelkater, Strecken und Beugen sind schmerzhaft, aber es wird mit jedem Tag besser. Bin für eine Woche krankgeschrieben, was wohl besser ist, da mein Bein den 8-Stunden-Tag am Schreibtisch wohl nicht mitmachen würde. Bis Ende der Woche soll ich noch auf Gehhilfen laufen, darf jedoch voll belasten, sodass diese eigentlich eher eine Unterstützung für die Balance sind, denn zur tatsächlichen Entlastung. Narbe ist doppelt so groß wie vorher und noch schön geschwollen, der Arzt meint jedoch, es sähe alles gut aus. Für eine Woche soll ich noch Anti-Trombose-Spritzen nehmen, kurz vor Weihnachten werden die Fäden gezogen. Vorerst darf ich keine schwere Belastung vornehmen bzw. Kontaktsport betreiben und dann ist die ganze Sache im neuen Jahr hoffentlich endlich vorbei.  
Ich wünsche allen Leidensgenossen weiterhin alles Gute!
Lieben Gruß und eine schöne Adventszeit
Michi

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo..., 
Falls noch einmal die Frage steht es gibt da zum Thema  Osteoporoase   z.B. Selbsthilfegruppen  Selbsthilfe Betreuung und Information  Netzwerk-Osteoporose e.V. - Fachbeitr?ge - Schmerz - Forum

----------


## Car1

Hallo 
wie geht es dir? Eine Frage wurdest du operiert und wie hast du es geschafft die Stöcke zu verlassen? Wie lange hast du gebraucht ? 
danke im Voraus für deine Nachricht

----------


## daphne

Tja, mich hat´s mit 52 Jahren durch einen Sturz beim Skilanglauf erwischt.  Es wurde eine Ostersynthese mit 2 Schrauben gemacht, das ist jetzt knapp 5 Wochen her. Ich darf für 6 Wochen nur teilbelasten mit 10-20 kg. Dann Kontrollröntgen mit hoffentlich gutem Ergebnis und weiter in die ambulante Reha. Ich hab schon noch Probleme mit der Beweglichkeit. Die Hüfte kann ich mittlerweile geradeso bis 90° beugen, mehr darf ich auch noch nicht. Die Beugung im Kniegelenk ist noch sehr eingeschränkt und unangenehm. Bis auf weiteres darf ich das Bein auch noch nicht rotieren.  Wann durftet/konntet ihr in der Hüfte weiter beugen, und ab wann durftet ihr das Bein im Hüftgelenk rotieren, also ab wann konntet ihr selbst eure Schnürschuhe zubinden?  Dann finde ich im Netz unterschiedliche Angaben, ob es sinnvoll ist die Schrauben wieder zu entfernen oder nicht. Mir scheint, dass die Mehrheit die Schrauben belässt. Was habt ihr gemacht? Ein paar Aussagen zur Op zur Entfernung der Schrauben habe ich hier gelesen, danach scheint das eine unkomplizierte Aktion zu sein.

----------


## daphne

Ich habe nach der Op auch sehr unter Kreislaufbeschwerden, Übelkeit und Erbrechen gelitten, hab dann die Schmerzmittel (Tramadol und Paracetamol) sehr zügig abgesetzt. Und siehe da, mir ging es deutlich besser, ich war nicht mehr so müde. Interessanterweise waren die Schmerzen nach dem Absetzen genauso stark wie mit den Schmerzmittel, aber auch nicht schlimmer.

----------


## Ulli12

Hallo, da  ich auf der Suche war nach Leidensgefährten mit Oberschenkelhalsbrüchen  im Alter von 40-45 Jahren, stieß ich auf diesen Beitrag. Viel kann man  ja nicht finden in diesem besten Alter. 
Ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen: Ich bin 43 Jahre alt und mich hat es  heuer Mitte Februar beim Skifahren erwischt: linker  Oberschenkelhalsbruch! 
Gespürt habe ich nur Schmerzen in der Leistengegend, konnte aber nicht  mehr aufstehen und weiterfahren. Es war Sonntag, der letzte Skitag und  die vorletzte Abfahrt :-(  Ich  wurde am selben Tag am Abend in Kufstein operiert, es sollte ja  zeitnah erfolgen. Dort bekam ich eine dynamische Hüftschraube mit  zusätzlicher Schraube als Torsionssicherung. Bilder findet man im Netz  genügend, wenn man nach dyamischer Hüftschraube googelt. 
Die Narkose erfolgte mit einem Schmerzkatheder in der Leiste, die  Taubheit löst sich nach etwa 48h. Die Operation dauerte etwa 45 min. Mit  der Narkose, OP und dem  Krankenhaus war und bin ich voll zufrieden! Man hätte auch noch eine  Spinalanästhesie machen können, hat aber gewisse Nachteile gehabt wie  Blasenkatheder u.a. 
Gleich am nächsten Tag musste/durfte ich aufstehen und meinen linken Fuß  mit dem Eigengewicht vom Bein (10-15kg) aufsetzen, sodass schon etwas  Druck ausgeübt wird.  Wichtigste Behandlung während meines 10-Tage  Krankenhausaufenthaltes war eine Akupunkt-Meridian-Massage, eine  traditionelle chinesische Heilmethode. Diese erfolgte von den  Zehenspitzen bis zur Hüfte, und ich muss sagen, das löste schlagartig  die Schmerzen, Verspannungen und alles was so weh tat. Dies kann ich nur  jeden wirklich empfehlen!  
Am dritten Tag erfolgte die erste Röntgenkontrolle im Krankenhaus und ich sah zum ersten Mal, was da alles reingeschraubt wurde.  Im  Krankenhaus sagte man mir, ich dürfte mein Bein 6-8 Wochen nicht  belasten, der Chirurg meinte sogar 8-10Wochen. Im Entlassungsbericht  standen dann 8 Wochen drin. Je länger desto besser, was am Schluss  schwer werden würde, das durchzuhalten, dazu aber später mehr. 
Zuhause musste einiges umgebaut/umgestellt werden. Ein zusätzliches  Treppengeländer, einen bequemen Fernsehsessel, Dusch- und Badstuhl, usw.   
Es ist nicht leicht, sich im Haushalt mit beidseits Krücken  zurechtzufinden. Wie kommt die Kaffeetasse ins Wohnzimmer? Wie ziehe ich  mir die Strümpfe an, wer bindet mir die Schuhe zu? Das waren nun  Fragen, die mich beschäftigten. 
Mit einem Krankentransport wurde ich liegend nach hause  gefahren. Ich  besuchte in den folgenden Tagen meinen Orthopäden und Unfallchirurgen,  der zuerst gar nicht röntge, sondern mit Ultraschall die Bruchstelle auf  Blutungen hin untersuchte. Oberstes Ziel meines Arztes und mir: die  Durchblutung des Halskopfes wieder zu erreichen, sonst droht eine  Hüftkopfnekrose, d.h. der Hüftkopf stirbt ab und ich brauche doch noch  ein künstliches Hüftgelenk!  Im  Netz gibt es dazu auch allerhand zu finden, wie man den Knochenaufbau  unterstützen kann, es ist mit Kalzium (Milch) allein nicht getan, ich  sag nur Avocados, Bananen, Obst, Gemüse usw. 
Wichtig ist auch, das Bein nicht allzulange abzuwinkeln, das schränkt  die Durchblutung im Oberschenkelhals ein. Auch konnte keiner mir sagen,  ohne eine MRT zu machen, ob die Adern zur Blutversorgung um den  Oberschenkelhals beschädigt wurden. 
Übrigens: die Videos zu solchen OPs auf Youtube sollte man besser nicht ansehen 
Nach 6 Wochen wurde wieder mal geröngt, alles ok, bin weiterhin zuhause.  Mein Arzt verbot mir auch, das ausgestreckte Bein zu heben, was die  größten Scherkräfte im Oberschenkelhals zur Folge habe. Ich durfte auch  wieder Autofahren (Automatik).  
Ich muss noch erwähnen, dass ich im verletzten Fuß (=Bein) nachts wenn  er ausgestreckt entspannt im Bett liegt, regelmäßig starke Zuckungen  habe, denke das ist eine Nerven- oder Muskelsache. Ich muss  vorwegnehmen, dass diese Zuckungen verschwanden, als ich die Krücken  davon schmiss und den Fuß richtig belastete. 
Was ein regelmäßiges Ritual geworden ist, sind die Trombosespritzen in  die Bauchdecke oder die Oberschenkel, je nachdem was gerade nicht blau  ist, dies blieb so bis zur Vollbelastung. 
Dann nach 10 Wochen wieder ein Arzttermin, mit der ganz großen Hoffnung  auf Vollbelastung, aber daraus wurde nichts, nur Ultraschall und kein  Röntgen. Ich solle die Belastung nun weiter steigern bis ca. 50kg, was  man relativ gut mit einer Waage abschätzen kann. Nächster Termin 12  Wochen nach dem Unfall, und siehe da, auf dem Röntgenbild konnte man  zusätzliches Knochenmaterial um die Bruchstelle erkennen. Daraus folgte  die Vollbelastung.  Erwähnen  möchte ich auch meine Physiotherapie nebenher: zuerst 4 Wochen  Hausbesuche, zur Lympfdrainage und Narbenbehandlung. Danach zweimal die  Woche je eine Massage und Krankengymnasik, alles relativ leicht, da man  das Bein noch nicht belasten durfte. Eine Reha wurde seitens des  Krankenhauses und meines Arztes für nicht nötig empfunden. Ist mir auch  recht gewesen, wollte wieder in meinen Job zurück und erledigte das  nebenher mit Physiotherapie. Nach knapp 9 Wochen war ich mit Krücken  wieder im Büro. Es folgten 3 ½ Wochen noch mit Krücken. Der Übergang zur  Vollbelastung ging nicht abrupt, das dauerte fast eine Woche, und ist  immer noch anstrengend. Jetzt nach etwa 14 Wochen humpel ich noch recht,  da ich immer noch das verletzte Bein entlasten möchte. 
Ja, was kann ich nun jemanden empfehlen, dem Gleiches widerfahren ist?  Nun, erstmal Gelassenheit, es dauert und braucht Zeit. Da ist man nach  einem künstlichen Hüftgelenk schneller wieder auf den Beinen! Die  Familie muss sich umstellen, den Haushalt muss man anpassen,  Sachen/Projekte bleiben nun mal liegen und müssen um Monate verschoben  werden. Ich hab z.B. eine Sprache während meiner Krankheit angefangen zu  lernen, Sachen erledigt, die man schon immer mal machen wollte zuhause 
Noch ist eine drohende Hüftkopfnekrose nicht ausgeschlossen, da kann man  sich erst nach einigen Jahren sicher sein. Die Schraube soll nach 1- 1 ½  Jahren wieder raus. Wenn ich mich auf meine linke Seite zum Schlafen  lege, merke ich, dass es unangenehm ist. 
Wichtig zu wissen zum Schluss meines Berichtes ist, dass es jeden Tag  etwas besser wird: Hinsetzen ohne sich abstützen zu müssen, längere Zeit  zu sitzen, sich im Bett zu drehen, im Stehen zu duschen, wieder abends  auszugehen, längere Zeit Auto zu fahren, die Strümpfe selber anziehen zu  können  
Nur Mut, es wird besser! 
Beste Grüße,   Ulli

----------


## Chrisy1112

Liebe Ulli, auch ich (jetzt 50 J.) hatte im Oktober 16 einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch der mit einer DHS versorgt wurde. Es geht mir heute so weit ganz gut und in zwei Wochen steht die Metallentfernung an. Wie geht es Dir heute ? Würde mich über einen Erfahrungsaustausch freuen. LG, Christine

----------

